# For Oberon fans with purple roof of heaven. UP DATE!!!!



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi I just ordered this cover  Purple Roof of Heaven by Oberon; and I can't wait to see it. I was torn between the River Garden and this one.  Purple won my heart, I love love purple lol. Does any one know if they will ever make the River Garden in purple? for the Kindle 2? I might end up buying it in red as well so hard to choose. River Garden is one of my favorite and I would buy it a heatbeat if they had it in purple. And can you fold it back with out damaging the leather in the center. and one last question do they send a charm with it or do you buy that. Sorry for all the questions. Zinnia....


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I have had both, and the purple was darker than I expected.  The detail is lovely though.  I now have River Garden in Red and love it!  Both bend back easily.  And you will receive your lucky charm - for ROH it is a sun face - very cute.


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

Awesome about the charm...Thanks. I had no idea i heard it in a post but wanted to be sure TY...I hope there isn't any delays with it.and hope it doesn't take for ever to get here. I really have to restrain my self from getting a second cover lol. At least for a little while.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

I have river garden and I have ROH in the blue.. I admit I LOVE the design of the ROH it is stunning in person


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I love the purple with the design


----------



## angel_b (Nov 18, 2009)

I have the blue ROH. It looks fabulous IRL and feels wonderful to hold. You will not be disappointed.

However, I don't use the charm - am afraid that it would slingshot and hit the screen (as was mentioned in an earlier thread).


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

Ty;What thread was that about the charm hitting the screen?  I been trying to find it.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I saw the thread as well, or one of them anyway.  The one I saw was months and months ago.  They said the charm swung and put a tiny chip in their screen.  I use mine simply because it's hard for me to open without it.  I'm careful but not overly so and have never had it swing into my screen and always keep it tucked between the cover when it's open.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I love my purple ROH cover.  It's very dark.  A lot of people here use the charm on the bungee, but I don't.  I put my charms on one of my Borsa Bella bags.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't have the purple ROH, but I have a purple Lotus checkbook cover, and the purple looked pretty true to color; you will LOVE the Roof of Heaven design, it is exquisite!


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

thanks all i am checking my mail box everyday for it  . I am soooo tempted to get a second maybe i'll buy one every thee month or something like that.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

there is some who used beads instead of charm they looked good too
sylvia


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I have the purple ROH and I love it.  It is a nice looking case   I hope you like yours!


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

I have a package to go pick up oh it's so frustrating and I was here too.  Nobody knocked at the door. So now i have to wait until five pm tonight to go pick up ARG... I thing the couriers are getting very lazy and don't want to bring your parcel to you anymore. So more waitng.


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

I've had a couple of things FedEx'd to me recently and they don't seem to knock if it's any effort at all to gain access. I left very clear notes with my cell number and they just made me to pick them up. I agree, it's very frustrating, especially since I'd paid for fast shipping both times.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

zinnia15 said:


> I have a package to go pick up oh it's so frustrating and I was here too.  Nobody knocked at the door. So now i have to wait until five pm tonight to go pick up ARG... I thing the couriers are getting very lazy and don't want to bring your parcel to you anymore. So more waitng.


Zinnia, so frustrating!

I know we have members who work for FedEx and UPS, and the pressure they are under to deliver as their routes get larger and larger and more and more is shipped by courier is tremendous; but I also know how frustrating it is! Our couriers typically leave things at the door unless the shipper marks it not to leave.

Betsy


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

I don't mind them leaving it at the door because someone is always here. I was a courier at one time for 10 years I know the pressure they are under but it only takes a few min to ring the bell...I never left until i rang the bell at least twice and waited because you don't know who is at the other end who may not hear the bell or needs a little time to get to the door.  And I too paid extra for faster shipping and its just frustrating. really sorry for the rant. hummm. sighs...


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

Got it in my hands safe and sound, and its beautiful well worth all the extra cost. I am so impressed with it the colour it's fabulous and the pictures doesn't do any justice you just have to see for your self. I am now so tempted to get two more. If only i could afford two more.  But i have to save my pennies. sigh. I am so happy just with one for now. I will be taking my Oberon everywhere with me now. I am an Oberon fan now, and will do all my Christmas shopping there this year.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

zinnia15 said:


> Got it in my hands safe and sound, and its beautiful well worth all the extra cost. I am so impressed with it the colour it's fabulous and the pictures doesn't do any justice you just have to see for your self. I am now so tempted to get two more. If only i could afford two more. But i have to save my pennies. sigh. I am so happy just with one for now. I will be taking my Oberon everywhere with me now. I am an Oberon fan now, and will do all my Christmas shopping there this year.


Yay!!!!!! So glad you got it and that you love it. Pix?


----------



## zinnia15 (Feb 21, 2010)

I might wait till i get a skin for pix because there are so many pixs already...Trust me it's better in person.


----------

